# Winter tire q



## mr_raider (Aug 13, 2011)

Looking at tire/wheel packages for the wife's 2012 LTZ. A few questions:

1. Stock tires are 17". Can we downsize to 16" or even 15"? Will they clear the calipers of the rear discs?

2. Are cheap steelies available in 16" aftermarket or do I have to go GM.

3. Do Canadian models have TPMS? I didn't order the 60$ TPMS option.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

U.S. version of LTZ has 18's....not sure if the steelies are any different for U.S. vs. Canadian versions or not...


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

Tirerack.com has winter tire packages that you can get in either the 16" or 17". The 16" package has an aftermarket steel wheel shown for $69US.

The 16" is the lowest I believe we can go & with our lovely 5x105 bolt pattern,we're limited on rims too..

I purchased the factory 16" LS Cruze rims from the dealership with the factory hubcaps and 20 lungs out the door for $450 when the Cruze was first launched. 

But my wife & I are very happy with our winter tire setup..

TPMS is in all models of the Cruze;including the Canadian models.

We went without the TPMS on the winter/steel wheel setup we have and all it does is illuminate a dashboard light that's not very annoying to live with.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Yes, downsizing to 16" is an option. The LS comes with 16's. Yes, 16" steelies are available. They do look horrid, and 16" alloys are maybe an extra $100. Not sure if you have TPMS. 

I got a 16" winter tire and wheel setup with TPMS sensors for $1100 delivered. That was going all-out with lightweight alloys, TPMS sensors, and Nokian Hakkapelitta R snow tires. A steelie/Canadian Tire winter tire setup should run about $800 or so. Check Crappy Tire, they might be getting the snow tires and wheels in about now. Or they should considering it's the LAW for you folks in Quebec...


----------



## mr_raider (Aug 13, 2011)

I'd rather get a good tire and ugly wheel than a bad tire with nice alloys. I'm looking at the General Altimax, or the Dunlop DS-3. I haven't found a setup under 900$ here. Seems the dealer sells the right wheel for 87$, and some places have aftermarket ones for 65$.


----------



## mr_raider (Aug 13, 2011)

Do people go with 215/60r16 or 205/6r16/ Both are close fit, but the latter seems to have more choice.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

The General Altimax Arctics are superb winter tires. I had a set last year on my old Buick. That car was unstoppable with those tires on. I passed many a SUV fishtailing wildly while my car was sure-footed on the same roads. They just plain worked well in everything except deep slush, where they worked fairly well. Or worlds better than an all-season. I'd have used them on the Cruze. Unfortunately nobody sells a 15" wheel that fits the Cruze thanks to the brakes. 

I went with the 215/60-16 since that had the most choices/cheapest price in the States. The 205's would be another solid choice since they're 1 cm narrower to cut through deep snow better.


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

I got 215/60/16's for my Eco, I ordered the new Goodyear Ultragrip Ice wrt.

I took a chance on these as they are brand new to wether they will be good or not, but I didn't have to pay any duty on the tires to get them shipped to Canada, so that's why I bought them.


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

215/60/16's here too for the LTZ RS :eusa_clap:


----------



## mr_raider (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I ordered 205/60r16 General Altimax Artic studdables. Will be sourcing the wheels from the dealer at 65$ a rim.


----------



## EcoDan (May 25, 2011)

anyone tested 15" ?

On the goodwrench canadian website, on the winter tire packages it shows 2 options of 15" tire, 195/65/r15
Would be curious to see if anyone has actually tested this set-up.


----------

